# Island Anfang April



## Ralf1801 (20. April 2008)

Hier ein Reisebericht von Frnk Knossalla (Andrees Angelreisen).

*Island - Talknafjördur vom 07.04.-17.04.2008*
Die Anreise am Frankfurt lief absolut problemlos ab, keine Probleme beim Check-In. Am Flughafen Keflavik haben wir währen der Wartephase auf die Koffer noch im Duty-Free unsere Getränke eingekauft. Hier haben sich anscheinend die Bestimmungen zu unserem Vorteil verändert, man darf nun wie folgt einkaufen:
Entweder: 1 Liter Alkohol (22-55%) und 1 Liter Wein und 200 Zigaretten.
Oder: 1 Liter Alkohol (22-55%) und 6 Liter Bier und 200 Zigaretten
Oder: 1 Liter Wein und 6 Liter Bier und 200 Zigaretten.
Sehr zu empfehlen, die Preise sind auch recht günstig und am Zoll hatten wir keine Probleme.
In Keflavik wurden wir bereits von einem freundlichen Fahrer erwartet (Schild Andrees in der Hand) und zum Hotel Hafnafjördur gebracht. Dort haben wir übernachtet (alles sehr sauber und sehr nette Leute) und sind am nächsten Morgen wieder mit dem Fahrer vom Vortag (wir haben unsere Taschen und Rutenrohre einfach im Bus gelassen!) zum Flughafen Reykjavik gefahren, die Fahrt dauerte 35 Minuten da wir doch tatsächlich viel Verkehr hatten!
Eingecheckt – wieder ohne Problem- und 40 Minuten später waren wir in den Westfjorden am Flughafen Bildudalur angekommen. Und wieder alles perfekt organisiert, der Bus stand bereits auf dem Rollfeld (!) und wir haben direkt vom Flieger (kleine 30 Sitze-Propeller) in den Bus umgeladen. Dann ging es über die verschneiten Pässe nach Talknafjördur, wir haben ca. 35 Minuten für diese Fahrt benötigt.
Die Betreuer haben uns in der herrlichen Anlagen bereits erwartet. 
Kurze Häusereinweisung, anschließend ging es runter zu den Booten und die Einweisung in die Boote sowie die Rettungswesten etc. wurde von Matthias Brill durchgeführt. Die Boote waren allesamt sehr gepflegt, vollgetankt und fertig für den Einsatz! Auch gut: Die vorbestellten Lebensmittel standen bereits im Ferienhaus und wir haben dann noch im Shop in Ortsmitte einige Leckereien ergänzt. 

Der Shop wird in Kürze (ca. Anfang Mai) auch kleine Snacks zu günstigen Preisen anbieten, so z.B. Hamburger und Sandwiches. Empfehlenswert auch das Restaurant im Ort, in der Woche kann man hier 12-15 und von 16-2100 Uhr ein kühles Bier (0,5 Liter ca. 7 Euro!) trinken oder ein leckere Pizza essen (ca. 12-17 Euro, je nach Belag) 
Leider hatten wir bescheidenes Wetter, Wind der Stärke 4-6 aus Ost bzw. Nordost haben eine Ausfahrt auf das offene Meer (dauert ab Hafen ca. 35 Minuten) nicht möglich gemacht.
Starker Schneefall mit heftigen Windböen hat uns dann im Fjord fischen lassen. Wir haben den Fisch nicht sofort gefunden aber nach einigem verlegen haben wir dann doch eine interessante Kante gefunden und standen voll im Dorsch. 
Aufgrund der sehr starken Drift haben wir fast ausschließlich mit Pilkern von 300-500 Gramm gefischt. Farben und Formen spielten hier nicht wirklich eine Rolle. Ich hatte allerdings das Gefühl mit schwarzen Ködern (Pro-Tack Pilker ) besser gefangen zu haben.
Wir haben sofort die anderen Boote über Funk (Kanal 71 einstellen!) über unsere guten Fänge informiert und schnell standen wir mit 3 Booten zusammen und fingen Dorsch auf Dorsch, alles Fische von 3-10 Pfund- wir waren erst einmal froh über die Erfolge.
Noch 2 weitere Sturmtage sollten folgen, wir haben uns nicht entmutigen lassen und weiter im Fjord Fisch auf Fisch gefangen. Steinbeisser hatten wir im Fjord allerdings so früh im Jahr noch nicht- diese sollte erst später anklopfen...!
Herrlich auch das Abendprogramm: Nach dem Fischen ab zu den heißen Quellen, hier einfach ab dem Ferienhaus den Weg 4,3 km weiterfahren und dann rechts den Weg rauf. Wir haben dies sehr genossen, herrlich wenn man nach einem kalten und rauen Tag auf See die Glieder in dem heißen Quellwasser entspannen kann.
Dann endlich, Sonne und wenig Wind (2-3) also nichts wie raus auf die Steinbeißer Plätze bei Littli-Dalur. Es sind gute 1,5 Stunden bis auf diese Plateaus aber dies lohnt sich wirklich. 
Wir haben dann in Tiefen von 40-50 Meter über Muschelgrund mit Steinbeißer System Brill und mit Tintenfisch als Köder (gibt es in unserem Service-Center am Hafen bei Matthias) viele gute Steinbeißer bis ca. 10 Kg pro Stück (!!!) gefangen. Natürlich gingen auch viele Dorsche an den Haken, hier auch gute Fische bis 25 Pfund, ich habe leider neben dem 25 Pfünder noch 2 sehr gute Fische im Drill verloren- so ist es halt beim Angeln...

Es ist schon eigenartig, wir standen so stark im Fisch dass schon „Beschwerden“ kamen, hier ein Originalzitat: „...oh nein, nicht schon wieder 2 Dorsche am System, ich kann nicht mehr...“So ist es halt in Island! Wichtig für die Steinbeißer: Das System immer sehr hart am Grund fischen und nur wenig bewegen, ansonsten fallen sofort die Dorsche über den Köder her....
Heilbutt hatten wir noch nicht, diese wurden von uns auch nicht wirklich ernsthaft befischt. Wir wollten ja die Stonies fangen und die guten Steinbeißer-Plätze sind nicht die guten Heilbutt Stellen...
Macht nichts, wir haben alle sehr viele Fische gefangen und jeder war mehr als zufrieden mit den Fängen und dem sehr guten Service vor Ort.
Am Ende der Reise hatten wir noch 2 Übernachtungen in Reykjavik und haben diese für eine Fahrt mit dem Leihwagen (Europcar, nur 300 Meter vom Hotel entfernt) zu den Sehenswürdigkeiten genutzt. So haben wir die Geysire angeschaut, danach weiter zu dem Wasserfall „Gullfoss“ dieser ist nur 10 Minuten von den Geysiren entfernt. 
Als Abschluss haben wir noch die „Blaue-Lagune“ besucht- ein absolutes Muss für Ihren Islandurlaub und ein tolles Ende unserer 9 Stunden Rundreise.Mit einem Eintrittspreis von ca. 30,- Euro inklusive Bademantel und Leihhandtuch nicht wirklich günstig aber aufgrund des hohen Wellnessfaktors für mich akzeptabel. Ein Leihwagen der Golf-Klasse für 4 Personen kostet ca. 6000,- ISK am Tag, also rund 60,- Euro. Ein Minivan für 6-7 Personen kostet ca. 13.000,- ISK also rund 130,- Euro.
Wir haben dann noch im Viking-Hotel gegessen, sehr schönes Ambiente aber das Essen war nur mittelmäßig. Empfehlen kann ich die Spare-Ribs, diese kosten so 25,- Euro und danach ist man auf jeden Fall gut gesättigt.
Sehr gute Küche bekommen Sie in Reykjavik „Downtown“ rund um das Bänkerviertel. Alle Restaurants sind recht teuer aber die Qualtität ist gut. Wer z.B. ein Flasche besseren Rotwein trinken möchte: Ab 40,- Euro aufwärts für die Flasche. Leckeres Lamm mit Gemüse lag so bei 45,- Euro, allerdings sind hier und da auch Pizzen für rund 15,- Euro zu haben.
Es gibt nette Kneipen wie z.B. einen Irish-Pub mit Guiness! In der Woche schließen die Läden ausnahmslos um 01.00 Uhr nachts und ein Taxi zurück zum Hotel kostet von Reykjavik so um die 30,- Euro. Mit 4 Personen teilen und schon kommt man sicher und schnell ans Ziel.
Ergo: Wir haben die frühe Reisezeit nicht bereut. Fisch ohne Ende, sehr freundliche Menschen und eine absolut sagenhafte Umgebung haben diesen Urlaub für alle zu einem Erlebnis der besonderen Art gemacht.
Nächstes Jahr wird es wieder heissen“ Ab nach Island im April!“
Wer ist dabei?
Herzliche Grüße
Frank Knossalla 

PS: Hier noch einige Bilder von unserer Reise im April und die unteren 12 Bilder sind von einer anderen Truppe die Mitte März in Talknafjordur waren: http://www.andrees-angelreisen.de/fangerfolge/island.htm.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. April 2008)

*AW: Island Anfang April*

Das freut mich für euch, ich hatte vor ein paar tagen gehört das eine gruppe auf island sei, die 2 oder 3 tage keinen fisch gesehen hatte (wart aber nicht ihr, oder??) deshalb ist es sehr erfreulich zu hören das es doch anders ist...
ich habe noch ein wenig zeit bis ich wieder magnesium gegen die "drill-krämpfe" brauche, aber zum glück sind es "nurnoch" 57 tage und der rest von heute 
__________________


----------



## shorty 38 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Island Anfang April*

Hallo, geiler Bericht:m Bei uns sind es nur noch 43 Tage bis wir Magnesium und Rückenschmerztabletten brauchen werden Gruß Shorty


----------



## Örnie (20. April 2008)

*AW: Island Anfang April*

Vielen Dank für den sehr guten Bericht!


----------



## Skalar_AB (20. April 2008)

*AW: Island Anfang April*

Hallo Ralf1801, 
vielen Dank für deinen Superbericht. Wenn man das so liest, was ihr gefangen habt, werden die 43 Tage bis ich nach Flateyri komme zu einer Ewigkeit. 
Ich freue mich darauf und werde euch selbstverständlich ebenfalls berichten. 
Viele Grüße 
Ernst


----------



## Skalar_AB (20. April 2008)

*AW: Island Anfang April*

Hallo shorty38,
wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, fliegen wir beide am  3.6. nach Island?! Ich fliege ab Frankfurt/M. und werde in Flateyri angeln. Fliegst du auch ab Frankfurt/M. und wohin?

Viele Grüße
Ernst


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (20. April 2008)

*AW: Island Anfang April*

Hy Frankie, 
schön zu hören, dass so früh im Jahr auch schon da auf Island was geht. Bei mir dauert es ja noch bis Juli, biss ich wieder auf die Insel mit "erhöhtem Suchtfaktor"#c komme, aber vorher hab ich ja noch son Rondevuz mit den XXL-Hornhechten auf Cabo Verde... .|supergri  Das tröstet einen so über manches hinweg. :vik:


----------



## shorty 38 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Island Anfang April*

Hallo Ernst, wie fliegen am 3. 6. ab Frankfurt / M mit einer Gruppe aus Hameln die 10 Mann stark ist und angeln in Sudereyri. Am Samstag haben wir in Hameln unser Vorbereitungstreffen. Hier werde ich sicherlich unsere Abflugsdaten erfahren. Vielleicht können wir noch in Frankfurt das eine oder andere billige Bier am Gate trinken. Ich melde mich anfang nächster Woche. Gruß Stefan


----------



## kittylein (30. April 2008)

*AW: Island Anfang April*

hallo shorty,wir sind mit 4 mann aus eckernförde .6.in sudureyri.
waren 2007 bereits dort. falls ihr fragen habt schickt eine mail, damit
wir ggf. telefonieren können.
gruß von der ostsee


----------



## Rosi (30. April 2008)

*AW: Island Anfang April*

Toller Bericht, hab ich sehr gern gelesen! Wie lange ist es denn jetzt hell an einem Tag?


----------



## Borkumshark (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Island Anfang April*

Noch 11 Tage dann ist es Endlich soweit !!!!!!!:vik::vik::vik::q:q:q:k:k:k


----------



## fischguide (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Island Anfang April*



MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:


> Hy Frankie,
> schön zu hören, dass so früh im Jahr auch schon da auf Island was geht. Bei mir dauert es ja noch bis Juli, biss ich wieder auf die Insel mit "erhöhtem Suchtfaktor"#c komme, aber vorher hab ich ja noch son Rondevuz mit den XXL-Hornhechten auf Cabo Verde... .|supergri  Das tröstet einen so über manches hinweg. :vik:


Hi Bernard "alte" Säge! War ein super Trip, plane schon den nächsten! Im Moment fangen die da unten wie verrückt, hoch ist ein 36 Pfund Dorsch und ein 12 Kg Stonie!

Habe schon den nächsten Bericht fertig, kommt in Kürze!

Grüße
Frank


----------



## fischguide (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Island Anfang April*



Rosi schrieb:


> Toller Bericht, hab ich sehr gern gelesen! Wie lange ist es denn jetzt hell an einem Tag?


Hallo !

Anfang Mai geht die Sonne ca. 4.30 Uhr auf und erst gegen 22.30 Uhr unter.

Grüße
Frank.


----------

